# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  رنامج احضار كافة التعريفات.........

## yassirali66

*اقدم لكم برنامج احضار كافة التعريفات  ولذي مرفق معة اكثر من سيريل  عمل البرنامج 
1- التعرف على نوع الحاسوب لديك ونوع الكروت والقطع التي تحتاج الي تعريف دون فكها 

2- احضار تعاريف الجهاز مهما كان نوعها
3- الربط مباشرة مع الشركة المنتجة وتحميل التعريف نيابة عنك 
4 يوفرعليك عناء البحث 
5- سريع جدا في كشف نوع التعريف او الدرايفر 

Driver_Checker_v2.7.4_Datecode_2010-01-07.rar‏
*

----------

